# stopping protonics and its helped



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

i have been taking protonics for about a year and still got heartburn at least once a day finally stopped taking them and now a week later i feel better then i have in months,any ideas why?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi onedayatatimeThat can happen depending on _why _the stomach is producing more acid. For some people the stomach is simply too capable of producing excessive acid, so in this case, the PPI's like Protonix do help. But if the stomach is producing more acid because it can't digest food properly, then, the stomach is going to compensate by producing more acid. In this case, the PPI's probably won't help because it's not helping with the digestion. So, in such a case, some people find apply cider vinigar helps, and other people find certain med that helps the stomach muscle move a little more helps.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I agree... you probably are just lucky and your stomach is better now than it was before.With that being said, I would still be careful not to trigger acid reflux (with food/drink).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I take Perscription strength Zantac 150 twice a day.And I went from 1 tablet of Protonix to 2 tablets daily and it has helped my Reflux alot.A recent CT-Scan showed My Pancreas is Atrophic and I was put on Pancreas MT 20 medication , it produces Enzymes to help you break down and process your food.Hasn't made a change in my bad IBS-D though.


----------

